# What Do You Collect



## 87batesy (May 7, 2011)

What do you collect?

I collect Armour & Weapons





My 300 Replica's




Corinthians Style Helmet



Troy Style Armour



Misc Martial Arts Weapons

I have much much more........

if this thread gets much interest i will post more


----------



## Pinoy (May 7, 2011)

Some pretty cool stuff there!
I don't really collect much other than snakes and toilet rolls, and other random box type things to use as hides lol.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 7, 2011)

I am currently trying to collect money at the moment, to save for a house. 

Nice collection, are they from global gear in Melbourne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizardloco (May 7, 2011)

loving the shield


----------



## Pinoy (May 7, 2011)

I would have thought the shields from 300 were bigger than that?
Is it true to size?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 7, 2011)

This. Is. SPARTAAAAAAA. /awesomeness over.


----------



## 87batesy (May 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I am currently trying to collect money at the moment, to save for a house.
> 
> Nice collection, are they from global gear in Melbourne


 
Yep all the hemets and armour and Katana's are from Global Gear........



Pinoy said:


> I would have thought the shields from 300 were bigger than that?
> Is it true to size?


 
 thanks for reminding me...... no i think its like 2/3rds of the actual size didnt find that out until it arrived in the mail


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 7, 2011)

I used to collect weapons until my house got ripped off, now I collect reptiles, lol


----------



## Renenet (May 7, 2011)

Nice stuff, Batesy. Like abnrml, I'm trying to collect money for a home deposit. I used to collect books but got tired of dragging kilos of extra weight around every time I moved.


----------



## lizardloco (May 7, 2011)

yeah


----------



## 87batesy (May 7, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I used to collect weapons until my house got ripped off, now I collect reptiles, lol


 

Less likely someone will steal em 



Renenet said:


> Nice stuff, Batesy. Like abnrml, I'm trying to collect money for a home deposit. I used to collect books but got tired of dragging kilos of extra weight around every time I moved.


 
I know what ya mean i just brought a 5 bedroom home with double carport ensuite/walk in robes a massive pool & shed with power!!!!!!!!! now i gotta pay for it


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 7, 2011)

87batesy said:


> Less likely someone will steal em


Less likely anyone will be coming to my house seeing as I am fairly certain I new the people that did it last time, in SA too funnily enough.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 7, 2011)

Pornography:shock:


----------



## mje772003 (May 7, 2011)

I used to collect key rings


----------



## 87batesy (May 7, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Less likely anyone will be coming to my house seeing as I am fairly certain I new the people that did it last time, in SA too funnily enough.



Not funny at all last time my house was broken into i was in year 7 i found out that it was kids my age in my school and i bet the crap out of one of them and got my bike back.


----------



## Defective (May 7, 2011)

i have over 650 dolphin statues , 3 quilts, curtains etc but i've packed them away, my sister collects fairies


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 7, 2011)

My brother collects knives and swords, made a couple of knives. I think I have got about 15 or so knives/bayonets. I have made a couple of different weapons (all for display) tonfa out of aluminum too heavy to be used, couple of kubotans and other stuff. I find the engineering of hand held weapons interesting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 7, 2011)

87batesy said:


> Not funny at all last time my house was broken into i was in year 7 i found out that it was kids my age in my school and i bet the crap out of one of them and got my bike back.


Yes, they cleaned me out completely, that was when I decided I didn't really like SA and was sorry I had moved there, it was one disaster after another from the minute we arrived from Sydney. Pretty much moved to Melbourne with a car full of stuff and my animals.


----------



## sookie (May 7, 2011)

Well it wasn't me.i collect reptiles now and the soft little beanie kids.used to collect dvd's,had just over 1000,none burned..all original......the stuff we get rid off huh?miss those bloody piles of movies everyday.working on a new collection of flicks,never say die.


----------



## K3nny (May 7, 2011)

all i ever collect is dust :|


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 7, 2011)

K3nny said:


> all i ever collect is dust :|


 
Nice and cheap. You can have all my dust at home but you will need to pick it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 7, 2011)

I collect rum


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 7, 2011)

Hmmm I was collecting Husbands......But no-one would steal them, sorry guys I just have a terrible sense of humor....
I collect crystals and have some very awesome ones.....(lost a few in the move though)


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 7, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Hmmm I was collecting Husbands......But no-one would steal them, sorry guys I just have a terrible sense of humor....
> I collect crystals and have some very awesome ones.....(lost a few in the move though)


I find reptiles much easier to maintain in optimum condition than husbands


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 7, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I find reptiles much easier to maintain in optimum condition than husbands


PMSL.... I have seeeennnn tha light Sistuh, and have converted to thuh Reptillian order ROFL.....
exit Husband, Enter Reptiles LOL


----------



## AshMan (May 7, 2011)

CD's and Vinyal records. Considering im 16 and live in an age where everyone downloads everything, im pretty far behind my generation lol. I dont own a single piece of music that i dont have on CD or vinyal record. I have cassette tapes too. Old music is the best, therefore the old formats are the best


----------



## Vixen (May 7, 2011)

My most recent hobby - i'm starting to collect tanned pelts and learning how to skin and tan pelts myself ( Personally I will only use animals that died of natural causes, or pests that have been killed by farmers, rabbits etc). I still feel very hypocritical though as I am a huge animal lover and actively support many wildlife conservations. 

Some of the ones I have bought were made from road-killed animals aswell which I don't feel as bad about, they were made into something useful, and beautiful to be respected for many years to come, rather than rotting into the ground. Others are legally hunted, but this is inevitable (unless the human race dramatically changes it's ways anytime soon) and so I would rather them come to me and be respected for what they were, than to go to a fashion designer or similar to be worn around by some stuck up snob. I would never use a fur as fashion piece to be paraded around to boost my ego or to feel superior - the bags I do have are tribal style (not fashion) and are never taken into public.

I guess I like them as they make me feel closer to nature, and it's so comforting and relaxing to snuggle up to one on a cold night or when your stressed. Below are my two coyotes, a fawn rabbit, two coyote bags, a swift fox and swift fox tail, a painted grey fox skull, and a wolf I will be getting in the next few months ( big pain in the butt with permits and importing I might add ) He is a big boy, over 7ft long. 

Please no condemning comments, I can assure you I probably have a greater love of animals than most of you who will complain, and done more for conservation aswell. Ultimately I do wish that they could live without being hunted, but sadly this isn't the case for many species, and they are given a very respectful home here. 

I am also moving into making tribal jewelry and crafts from animal products to sell ( decorated tails, necklaces with tooth / claws, small bags etc ). For every item I sell I will be donating a large part of the money back into conservation efforts or to no-kill animal shelters.


----------



## lizardloco (May 7, 2011)

I have a mini statue of a spartan helmet, I got it in Greece when I was visiting family


----------



## grannieannie (May 7, 2011)

I collect.....husbands....I've married two named..... BRIAN !! 

But in the past I've collected teddy bears....they eventually went to charities for Christmas. And 18 years ago when we toured overseas for 3 months I collected over 300 key rings, but they've gone now too.

Basically to me now, collecting things mean "clutter" and more things to dust, and I hate clutter. 

I love all the armour you've collected.....I hope you've got it insured .... it looks very valuable.


----------



## Vixen (May 7, 2011)

300 key rings in 3 months, that's pretty good haha.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 7, 2011)

A small hobby that kinda got out of control lol


----------



## krusty (May 7, 2011)

i collect METALLICA records and other metallica stuff


----------



## 87batesy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Vixen & Danger Mouse your posts is the exact response i was hoping for when i started this theard! not saying i dont enjoy reading other replys


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 7, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> A small hobby that kinda got out of control lol


 
Very nice collection of bundy. You have the benefit of being in qld makes getting some of those easier. We have got most of those but I can't find anywhere that sells watermark in nsw. One of my dads mate has a room full of everything bundy bottle, merchandise, everything. I love the look of the bottle for 10 year old. We have 2 of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 7, 2011)

If you're after watermark, order online with Dan Murphy's.

I'm pretty sure it was only released in Qld and Vic to commemorate the floods. I got two more watermark yesterday in sequence lol.

There's a new release on the 5th of June as well.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

AshMan said:


> CD's and Vinyal records. Considering im 16 and live in an age where everyone downloads everything, im pretty far behind my generation lol. I dont own a single piece of music that i dont have on CD or vinyal record. I have cassette tapes too. Old music is the best, therefore the old formats are the best


 
Old music is so bad, my dad loved it and played all that awful crap like Queen and the Beetles and I felt like ripping my ears off whenever he played it.


----------



## damian83 (May 7, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> I collect rum



so do i but i have a habit of drinking it too


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 7, 2011)

damian83 said:


> so do i but i have a habit of drinking it too


 
Hence why I buy a couple of bottles...one to drink, another to go into the cabinet lol


----------



## damian83 (May 7, 2011)

AshMan said:


> CD's and Vinyal records. Considering im 16 and live in an age where everyone downloads everything, im pretty far behind my generation lol. I dont own a single piece of music that i dont have on CD or vinyal record. I have cassette tapes too. Old music is the best, therefore the old formats are the best


 
i have a few oldies at my parents, loved the records, unfortunatly i dont have the money to spend on them, my dads neighbout had a 30,000 dollar diamond/gold needle, gold ribbon speaker wire, and bout 60,000 worth of speakers and turntable and amp. jealous, tho he owns a record store here on the north coast... dads is just a few grand all up


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 7, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> If you're after watermark, order online with Dan Murphy's.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was only released in Qld and Vic to commemorate the floods. I got two more watermark yesterday in sequence lol.
> 
> There's a new release on the 5th of June as well.


 
Thanks for that I found a dan murphy's between work and home I will get a couple of bottle next week. Dan murphy's online you have to buy 12 bottle if you want it delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfella77 (May 7, 2011)

My other main hobby is RC Nitro buggies and truggies. Love the smell, sound and speed of these little monsters.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 7, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> My other main hobby is RC Nitro buggies and truggies. Love the smell, sound and speed of these little monsters.


 
Don't mix your 2 hobbies nitro and porn don't mix could end in flames lol


----------



## AshMan (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Old music is so bad, my dad loved it and played all that awful crap like Queen and the Beetles and I felt like ripping my ears off whenever he played it.



Old music is not a genre within itself lol. There are loads of diffrent kinds of old music. I mostly collect old metal, black sabbath, venom, stuff like that. Then i have a whole range of other old rock like AC/DC and the likes, then i dip into glam with motley crue and poison and loads of other stuff. I have everything from Venom, Metallica, Megadeth, Exodus and Slayer to Queen, Warrant, Meat Loaf...just good stuff lol  Modern music is soo down hill. I can honestly say that since the dawn of the 2000's, there have been hardly any good new bands. Maybe a couple here and there but those are mostly bands reviving the old genres like thrash and black metal. Death metal is probably my favourite genre but with this new "death-core" thing, most of the new bands who THINK they are death metal are actually just a horrible twist on a once awesome genre. Sorry lol, thats my rant for today over


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

lol Ashman you poor soul


----------



## AshMan (May 7, 2011)

damian83 said:


> i have a few oldies at my parents, loved the records, unfortunatly i dont have the money to spend on them, my dads neighbout had a 30,000 dollar diamond/gold needle, gold ribbon speaker wire, and bout 60,000 worth of speakers and turntable and amp. jealous, tho he owns a record store here on the north coast... dads is just a few grand all up



Lol, thats awesome! my dad counted his record collection recently, it was well into the thousands. I have a few hundred but no where near the amount he does.



snakeluvver said:


> lol Ashman you poor soul



Lol, i know. I feel like an old man when i start talking about music


----------



## damian83 (May 7, 2011)

AshMan said:


> Old music is not a genre within itself lol. There are loads of diffrent kinds of old music. I mostly collect old metal, black sabbath, venom, stuff like that. Then i have a whole range of other old rock like AC/DC and the likes, then i dip into glam with motley crue and poison and loads of other stuff. I have everything from Venom, Metallica, Megadeth, Exodus and Slayer to Queen, Warrant, Meat Loaf...just good stuff lol  Modern music is soo down hill. I can honestly say that since the dawn of the 2000's, there have been hardly any good new bands. Maybe a couple here and there but those are mostly bands reviving the old genres like thrash and black metal. Death metal is probably my favourite genre but with this new "death-core" thing, most of the new bands who THINK they are death metal are actually just a horrible twist on a once awesome genre. Sorry lol, thats my rant for today over




id almost have to agree there but death metal is a bit raahhhh.... more into hellyeah(southern rock) disturbed ,mudvayne
most new albums are on record nowdays, you just have to go to the right store,



AshMan said:


> Lol, thats awesome! my dad counted his record collection recently, it was well into the thousands. I have a few hundred but no where near the amount he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, i know. I feel like an old man when i start talking about music


 
yeah dad has a big 1.5 x 1 x 1 m chest pretty much full


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Old music is so bad, my dad loved it and played all that awful crap like Queen and the Beetles and I felt like ripping my ears off whenever he played it.


 
Dude your 11 and I am sure your dad hates the music you like. Every generation likes different music. If you think about the older musicians had alot more skill then any of the new bands as the actually had to know how to sing. Now any idiot can sound good because of a computer. Vinyl records have better sound quality then any cd, mp3 as more of the sound is recorded. All the other file types are compressed to fit in a small file and you lose quality of the sound.

Talking about record collection my dad has managed to fill 2 full size rooms with records in cupboards. Wouldn't have a clue how many.


----------



## AshMan (May 7, 2011)

damian83 said:


> id almost have to agree there but death metal is a bit raahhhh.... more into hellyeah(southern rock) disturbed ,mudvayne



Yeah, thats cool. Im much more taken by the older sounds so those bands dont impact me as much but i have albums by all 3 of them and definatly enjoy them 



damian83 said:


> yeah dad has a big 1.5 x 1 x 1 m chest pretty much full



Yeah, my dad has his "shrine" or so he calls it. Its a big cupboard that takes up a whole wall in our house. The first 2 shelvs are just AC/DC memorabilia lol


----------



## longqi (May 7, 2011)




----------



## ravan (May 7, 2011)

i collect various dolls & action figures... and books


----------



## AshMan (May 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Dude your 11 and I am sure your dad hates the music you like. Every generation likes different music. If you think about the older musicians had alot more skill then any of the new bands as the actually had to know how to sing. Now any idiot can sound good because of a computer. Vinyl records have better sound quality then any cd, mp3 as more of the sound is recorded. All the other file types are compressed to fit in a small file and you lose quality of the sound.
> 
> Talking about record collection my dad has managed to fill 2 full size rooms with records in cupboards. Wouldn't have a clue how many.



He was just giving his opinion same as the rest of us.

And awesome! vinyal is one of those things that just seems to pile up lol


----------



## gecko-mad (May 7, 2011)

I collect plush toys, feathers and lynx deoderant bottles, i just love some of the artwork, simple but epic


----------



## Juz92 (May 7, 2011)

I like guitars...


----------



## jack (May 7, 2011)

knowledge


----------



## K3nny (May 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Nice and cheap. You can have all my dust at home but you will need to pick it up.


 
nah s'okay, one of the perks is i get to produce my own 

but seriously tho, not much of a collector of sorts, at most i'd say cookbooks (yes, i like to cook), most notable some older ones i got from the uni bookfair for like 3$... money well spent

my dad tho has a massive collection of bibles, some vinyl records and old comics (tin tins, asterix & obelix, and one old cowboy comic i forgot whatever it was called)



jack said:


> knowledge


a fairly extensive one i take?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 7, 2011)

K3nny said:


> nah s'okay, one of the perks is i get to produce my own
> 
> but seriously tho, not much of a collector of sorts, at most i'd say cookbooks (yes, i like to cook), most notable some older ones i got from the uni bookfair for like 3$... money well spent
> 
> ...


I used to have the whole Asterix and Obelix collection, mmm, must get them again


----------



## Jumala (May 7, 2011)

lol at collecting husbands ... only went for the one and I've thrown it away!!! lmao!!!
Collections ...... hmmm well I suppose you could say I'm getting a nice collection of Nepenthes and orchids but if you want to count non-living collections - books (mainly reference books as opposed to fiction); shotglasses from around the world; crystals/gemstones from countries visited;harley davidson shirts from countries visited; fabric (which will eventually be made into a corset or something  )
I buy Asterix books for my Dad


----------



## cactus2u (May 7, 2011)

Yeah old vinyl for me too...last count 3yrs ago was over 2500 lps


----------



## craig.a.c (May 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Old music is so bad, my dad loved it and played all that awful crap like Queen and the Beetles and I felt like ripping my ears off whenever he played it.


 

With out the "old music" you wouldn't have the c rap thats around today.


----------



## Wildcall (May 8, 2011)

Well all you nitro rc, Spartan gear and rum collectors can't top my collection lol .... Australian Pre-decimal and decimal Stamps lol.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 8, 2011)

alexbonner said:


> Well all you nitro rc, Spartan gear and rum collectors can't top my collection lol .... Australian Pre-decimal and decimal Stamps lol.


 
Living the dream mate, Thats hardcore.


----------



## Waterrat (May 8, 2011)

I collect wives.

Abdul Ali Mohamed Al'kalim


----------



## Wildcall (May 8, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Living the dream mate, Thats hardcore.


 
Oh yeh some of my 1914 Roos are WILD!! Haha


----------



## Snakewoman (May 8, 2011)

I used to collect guitars, I had 7 of them but then I got into snakes and sold some guitars so I could afford the snakes. I still have 4 guitars, my first ever guitar which was a nylon string acoustic, a cheap Ashton electric, an OLP copy of a music man stingray 5 string bass and a 1952 reissue 4 string Fender collectors bass that my father sent me. He never bought cheap instruments, and that bass was the only thing I remember him giving me... he left before I was born, and the bass was his way of paying of the child support he had owing.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 8, 2011)

i collect reptiles


----------



## snakeluvver (May 8, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> i collect reptiles


 
no you collect heaps and heaps of inverts cos your mum will let you get anything you want. want to trade mums?  joking


----------



## lizardloco (May 8, 2011)

Awwwww, come on, who doesn't like Queen


----------



## leighroy6 (May 8, 2011)

i collect lint from my belly button


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 9, 2011)

heres my small collection...


----------



## eitak (May 9, 2011)

vintage dresses and tea cups


----------



## MChaz (May 9, 2011)

I dont really collect anything, but I have a box of 50c coins and there are 21 different kinds... plus some foreign money... which is weird because I've never been overseas? Hahaha


----------

